
Ask HN: Do you think there are too many posts on HN? - hajderr
This discussion could also be divided further, e.g.<p>1. How many articles do you click and read through entirely?<p>1a do you navigate to second, third page?<p>2. Would you appreciate the content more if you knew there was a time window until new content could be posted?
======
jatsign
I think it's likely a lot of good stuff that gets posted never makes it to the
front page.

As I look over at New, at 8am EST on a Monday I see 27 stories posted in the
last 30 minutes. I don't know if that's average, but I suspect it's low
compared to later in the day when more people are awake.

~~~
gus_massa
Yep. Please visit the newest page and upvote the good post.

